# 2017 quilt block swap poll



## AngieM2

Making a poll, then comments here. 

Your name will be seen, and you can vote more than once. Let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## cc

For the summer I'd like to do some red, white and blue blocks that I could add to my Quilts of Valor quilts. If no one has done one of these Google it and you will be excited to learn about this wonderful program. I have completed 2 so far.


----------



## maxine

I like the Red White and Blue idea too,, Good thinking cc


----------



## AngieM2

Red white and blue sounds good to me also.


----------



## maxine

Would anyone be interested in doing a foundation pieced star??


----------



## rjayne

I have never done foundation piecing before. I like the star block that Heidi did for the fall swap hostess block. 
I would love to learn how to do foundation piecing. Maybe a tutorial quilt along so we can learn and then do a swap once we learn. 
I also like the red white and blue swap. 
4 patch or 9 patch scrappy block. 
Flowers or gardening themed blocks. 
Something nature related. 

I would be up for anything else too. I just like trying new things.


----------



## rjayne

A 6 1/2 inch baby block swap would be good too. With that one I wouldn't mind if everyone made one boy block and one girl block for each participant.


----------



## COSunflower

I've never done foundation piecing either but would like to learn also!!! A tutorial quilt along sounds fun!!!


----------



## HorseMom

I had never done paper piecing until Angie did that tutorial a few years back and we did the Australian Mariners Compass. I ripped more stitched trying to get the first 2 pieces placed right but once they are locked in it's easy peasy!

rjayne I didn't make the star hostess block. I just recognized the pattern as the star block Angie did the tutorial on 
Heidi


----------



## rjayne

Oops. I thought you made that block. I still like it and would like to try it.


----------



## COSunflower

Angie made the beautiful star block!!!! Thank you again Angie!!!!  Has anyone else received their squishies yet??? I'm SO excited for you to get them!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

My self I am more drawn to the spring type colors. That said I will be working on a red, white and blue patriotic quilt next year for my DH. I am using a panel in the middle and 9 square blocks or log cabin blocks around it.


----------



## AngieM2

I'll be going through the threads here tomorrow morning. Lot's been going on lately.


----------



## maxine

Angie hope all is well with you.. I know you have lots going on..but I'm on pins & needles waiting for you to get back to this pole.. it's so exciting knowing we are going to do some fun swaps again..  I can't believe that the first of the New Year is just around the corner !!!


----------



## AngieM2

Hey, Ladies. I just got tied up with some things. I'll be back later this afternoon or evening and continue with this.


----------



## Patches

I love the red, white and blue for a summer swap!! I still have that envelope and instructions for that mariners compass paper pieced star. That's on my to do list so would love to try that one with help!! I have my first grand baby due in February so I would love a baby block swap too!! Oh goodness , so many ideas!! I like a spring garden or flower block and a snowflake block too so I guess that is my suggestions!!! I'm so glad to be back on here!!


----------



## AngieM2

I'm on my phone right now, but will get to the laptop later tonight to post each of the 4. Then if we do like last time we can discuss the colors. We use to use DMC floss numbers to match. Or I thought a box.of 64 crayons might be easier to match colors. So be thinking which was would.be best.


----------



## COSunflower

I go with the box of 64 colors. I can easily buy a box.


----------



## maxine

I agree with the crayon colors.. much easier to use


----------



## frogmammy

We just did fall, so fall colors would be doing the same thing twice.

Mon


----------



## COSunflower

You're right Mon, I didn't think of that!!! The hunter green, cranberry etc. just happen to be the colors in my living room so that is what I picked. Didn't think about them being considered Fall colors!!! It may be that other people have the same colors somewhere in their house so that is what they are thinking of??? I have log furniture and an outdoorsy/western theme going on in there. Does anyone else want to share why they like those colors? It could be that we could save them for Fall and go with the whites and blues for winter or something else??? Thoughts???


----------



## frogmammy

I like the spring 9 patch garden.

Mon


----------



## Patches

I guess I am too late to vote? Either that, or I have forgotten how! I didn't see a red white blue choice. I guess I will wait and see what we decide, I'm just glad to be back. It really doesn't matter to me. :nanner:


----------



## AngieM2

Just post your vote and I'll count it.


----------



## Patches

My votes:
winter: hunter green, cranberry, gold, dark blue
spring: garden theme, 9 patch variation
summer; brights
autumn; flannel
Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## Jlynnp

frogmammy said:


> I like the spring 9 patch garden.
> 
> Mon


I would certainly like this one as well.


----------



## AngieM2

Anyone else have choices? If so, just post them. I cannot reopen the poll, but I can do it from posts. 

I'm glad I've delayed doing the total since more friends are returning and commenting.

I love that we are getting back to doing this.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

This seems to be the most liked set of blocks for 2017.

winter: hunter green, cranberry, gold, dark blue
spring: garden theme, 9 patch variation
summer; brights
autumn; flannel


So, lets go with theses. 

Next assignment. We need to pull out the crayon box. Preferably we can all get at least the 64 crayons by Crayola so we all work from the same set of colors.

Let's pick the crayon name colors for those in each of the swaps. Like we use to do the DMC colors, but this hopefully will be a bit easier. What I wold suggest, is if you can. Pick the colors and if your phone or tablet takes photos, color on a white piece of typing paper and then photo and upload with your post on the colors. Visuals work well for all of us.


And everyone, remember, your block only has to have at least ONE of the colors as a predominate color when you blur your eyes. So a Hunter Green and sky blue, when Green being the predominate color would be just fine. 

If you wouldn't mind, put if you'd like to be considered for a hostess and which one. Even of someone else likes the one you like, we can work it out as ladies.

I looked at the calendar and seems Saturday Jan 7th may be a good day to aim for the Winter one to start.

Comments please.

Thanks
Angie


----------



## HorseMom

I would like to hostess the winter swap. I need to buy a box of crayons. Everytime I get one for me, Cherokee steal it!
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat

I'd be happy to hostess any but the fall flannel swap. Actually Spring would be my preferred but the summer one sounds great also. I too need to buy the crayons as I only have a box of 24, which would really limit the colours.


----------



## COSunflower

Count me in as a Hostess for any swap that needs one.  I really enjoyed doing it last time! Going to town to get my box of Crayolas tomorrow!!! I'm going to hide it from my grandkids too!!!


----------



## rjayne

I seem to be in the same boat as everyone else, needing to buy crayons. Will get some when I go to the store next. 
All of the swaps sound good. I would be willing to be a hostess for what ever swap is needed. 
I am anxious to get my fall blocks together and get started on the new swaps.


----------



## cc

These all sound great, I'm looking forward to get back into doing the swaps on a regular basis. I'm like everyone else and have to go get a box of crayolas tomorrow when I go do my running around. Only one more Christmas gift to buy and I'll be finished!!!!! Some sewing to finish up but it is just the finishing touches I need to do. I finished the camel blanket and got the rest of the animal's blankets and drapes finished for the nativity animals. Bet I'm the only camel blanket maker in Tennessee, maybe anywhere in the southeast!


----------



## AngieM2

Who got the red sequined drape? Girls, CC and I met at SIRS on Saturday and did a bit of shopping then had lunch together and talked and talked. Was a great day.


----------



## COSunflower

Got my box of crayons today while in town!!! Do we pick the crayons that we think would match good with the winter swap now?


----------



## HorseMom

I believe she said to color on paper the colors you like then post a pic. If you can't post a pic I'm sure just naming the colors would be good too. I need to go getva box


----------



## AngieM2

Yep. What Heidi said. Look at the swap colors and color on paper to match you fabric to. For the winter colors they are pretty much defined. Pull out those colors and take a look. The garden and other colors we'll need to name at least 2 to 4 predominate colors for them.


----------



## Jlynnp

I will grab a box of crayons tomorrow when we go into town. This sounds like so much fun. I have never been a hostess for a swap but am willing to give it a go if one is needed.


----------



## Patches

I will volunteer for a hostess for any of them if you are still looking! Can't wait to get my crayons!! Lol


----------



## maxine

Got my crayons.. ready to match some colors.!!


----------



## COSunflower

Maxine! My organizing granddaughter accidently got run over by her mom on one of their 4 wheelers yesterday evening!!! She was trying to put the pin in a trailer hitch on the back of the one that they use to pull water for their horses and something happened and the 4 wheeler jumped backwards, knocked her down, and ran over her thighs and one hand. One of the tires gashed her leg pretty good and her right hand is all swollen and she broke the middle finger  Head hurts from the fall and of course she is sore all over. Thank goodness it didn't run over her pelvis!!!! Scared her mom so bad that she was too nervous to go to work today!!!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

CoSunflower, Oh, wow! I can understand why her mom didn't go to work. I'd be pretty shook up too. Glad your granddaughter isn't hurt anymore than she is. That would be so scary.


----------



## Jlynnp

Co SunFlower I certainly hope she is back on her feet and feeling better soon!! I would not have been able to go to work today either.


----------



## Jlynnp

Back from town with my crayons!!!! Ready to go.


----------



## COSunflower

Thank you Everyone for the well wishes for Jess. She went to school a couple hours yesterday and a half day today so that she could get all of her assignments. She is an A+ students and HATES missing any school but her legs and knee are really sore and she can't write well with her finger cast.


----------



## maxine

Holy Macaroni CoSunflower!!!! How horrible for Jess!! I'm very glad to hear she is doing better.. what a terrible thing to have happen.. please give her & her Mom hugs from me.. Whew!!


----------



## Jlynnp

Here are four colors I thought might work for the winter quilt swap. They are forest green, goldenrod, indigo and brick red. I can't get the photo attach but we all have our box of crayolas.


----------



## maxine

Jlynnp I think you hit the colors right on the head as far as matching to the crayon colors.. I always think of Hunter green as being much darker but there wasn't a crayon to match what I had in my mind.  also the same issue for the Cranberry Red.. but this selection certainly gives us something as a guide line... and like Angie said.. might go a different hue, but still be in the same family to match.. good job !!


----------



## HorseMom

I think I agree on colors. I too couldn't quite find what I was imagining. Heidi


----------



## HorseMom

Here is the indigo, goldenrod, forest green and brick red. Also a list of the colors from the box. I might be leaning more towards red, maybe violet red.
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

I like those 4 colors also - count me in!!!


----------



## maxine

Yes I considered violet red too.. along with asparagus.. I did not see the dandelion.. I got to laughing so hard at some of the color names.. like macaroni and cheese.. too funny and more cool than when I was a kid!!!


----------



## HorseMom

I did not see the Mac and cheese! I'll have to look again


----------



## maxine

I liked the way HorseMom combined the colors so tried a few more
the scan turned out upside down,, darn it.. hope you can read the colors anyway.. geez,,Where is CoSunflowers Granddaughter to help me !!??


----------



## HorseMom

I like the red violet and asparagus together! I was gonna do a few more combos but had to be to work at 330am so was more interested in sleep! In person, I cant tell much difference between the goldenrod and dandelion. Anyone else getting that? I think we need something between the red violet and the brick red! The forest green almost has a spruce(blue) tint to it
Heidi


----------



## rjayne

Maxine I like your sample with the golden rod.


----------



## COSunflower

Some many of the colors looks almost the same!!! I don't see well with my right eye and may have to have some laser surgery on it this coming year if it gets worse. It is really hard for me to distinguise (sp?) some colors even in the day light. I am going to let you other girls pick and I will go with whatever is decided. They ALL look good to me!!!


----------



## maxine

CoSunflower I agree some of the colors are very similar.. I tried the actual gold crayon but didn't care for it at all.. however I've seen gold color fabric that is gorgeous.. the Red Violet and the Violet Red were interesting together.. I really like the asparagus vs forest green.. but I'm with you CoSunflower.. I like the color scheme so will go along with what everyone agrees/chooses... going to be a fun swap !! 

I've been playing with our Fall Swap Blocks.. I have rounded up a couple more extra blocks to add to them.. I'm thinking on doing a braided border using as many of the colors from our blocks that I have on hand.. has been fun working with our beautiful blocks.. you ladies sure do some gorgeous blocks !!! Some of the patterns I've not seen before.. very nice


----------



## Patches

Well, I'm jealous! I haven't even gotten to Walmart to get my crayons yet!! Flying to Utah Friday so I might not get mine till I get back, but I trust you all to pick the right colors!! Lol


----------



## COSunflower

Patches! If you see Santa, ask HIM for a box!!!! :grin:


----------



## maxine

Fly safe Patches ! Hey yeah.. sit on Santa's lap and ask for crayons.. wouldn't that be funny..


----------



## Patches

Awesome Ladies!!! I will hunt up Santa!!! No, I just stay away from town these days until I have a big list of to dos when I go. I will get them. I have to go have my glasses fixed tomorrow. Broke them yesterday, pulled out my old pair. Hubby says I look like Rocky Squirrel from Bullwinkle cause they are go BIGG!! They were popular once!!! Ha! But they arent bifocal so my eyes don't like them at all!!!! Have to get my others fixed before I leave........(I hope)!!! Anyway, I'll run in to Walmart tomorrow while I am in the 'big city'!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I don't think we should go by the colour of the crayons on the paper, but the crayons themselves. They colour much lighter than the wax crayon. I like forest green, indigo, and goldenrod. I don't see a red that is enough like cranberry, but brick red seems to be the closest. So... I guess my vote is forest green, indigo, goldenrod and brick red.


----------



## rainedaze

Just wondering, as a previous member and recently rejoining this site, is there or has there already been a sign-up for the winter swap? I see the discussions of the colors and the crayons which tickles me. Love colors. Thanks for any help.


----------



## AngieM2

Rainedaze , love seeing you back. We have not signed up yet. After first of the year.


----------



## rainedaze

Thank you Angie!! Good to be back!! Can't wait to get back into the swing of things after a few years away. Brush off that sewing machine before the swap begins.


----------



## COSunflower

This is Jess, COSunflower's granddaughter. She won't be able to participate in the winter swap, due to a broken leg from falling on the ice. She wants to do the spring swap though, so please pray for a speedy recovery! I have been taking good care of her and her homestead... she is in good hands  She is currently writing a letter to Angie. Thank you for all the well wishes and have a great end of 2016 and beginning of 2017!


----------



## HorseMom

Jess, please tell Kim we are praying for a speedy recovery! Thank you for the update and for taking good care of her!
Heidi



COSunflower said:


> This is Jess, COSunflower's granddaughter. She won't be able to participate in the winter swap, due to a broken leg from falling on the ice. She wants to do the spring swap though, so please pray for a speedy recovery! I have been taking good care of her and her homestead... she is in good hands  She is currently writing a letter to Angie. Thank you for all the well wishes and have a great end of 2016 and beginning of 2017!


----------



## maxine

Holy Macaroni !! Please give her a hug from me.. I'm so very glad she has you to care of things.... whew, you two have been through too many mishaps this year.. no more now.. hey Jess.. you just might have to take over her sewing machine for a while too


----------



## AngieM2

Hi Jess. I am so sorry to hear of Kim hurting herself in such a manner. Very glad to hear you are taking good care of her. 

I totally understand about her skipping Winter quilt swap and starting again with the Spring Swap.


To everyone else. I've been working more, finishing up Christmas presents and seems like some weeks taking either Dad or Mom to doc every other day. (Tomorrow is Dad to doc for a check on his pro-time for warfin. He's getting where he can't walk by himself in the last 3 weeks.).


----------



## AngieM2

About the winter swap, I just went and bought a new box of crayons, as my crayons had old fashioned names, and I wanted to match all of you.

I'm going to check the colors you've talked about, but they sound all very similar and good.

I'll start a thread for Winter swap, I'll ask those of you that posted colors for the hunter green, cranberry and gold - unbleached muslin for the neutral/ecru (is that okay with you all?) 

Then I'll go over all of you that have the time and offer to be a hostess. Please double check and see who can do this from about Jan 8th and due to hostess March 31st. It would give almost 3 months. That will set up Spring around 2nd week in April, how does that sound for time frames? 

So, I'll wait for answers here, then make the Winter thread like tomorrow evening or Saturday.

Thanks to all participating. Hopefully once we get this started a few more old friends and some new will come back to sew with us.


----------



## Patches

Sounds good to me ,Angie. Those days would work for me. The winter one is probably going to easiest one for my time frame. I'm looking forward to being 'snowed in' this winter!! COSunflower, I'm so sorry about your mishap, please be careful and heal quickly.


----------



## Jlynnp

I am also looking forward to this. I spend most of winter sitting in the house so this will give me another project to work on.


----------



## rainedaze

The dates work for me as well. I did buy a new box of crayons over the holidays as well so I could look for the colors that everyone was talking about.


----------



## Belfrybat

I can be a hostess, and the dates sound good.


----------



## maxine

Those dates are good for me also.. I too would love to be Hostess again anytime you need someone. I enjoy being the Hostess but have tried to restrain myself to give someone else a chance.. 

I'm going to Joanne's today to play with the fabric... anyone want to come with me??!! We can do lunch too


----------



## COSunflower

maxine said:


> Holy Macaroni !! Please give her a hug from me.. I'm so very glad she has you to care of things.... whew, you two have been through too many mishaps this year.. no more now.. hey Jess.. you just might have to take over her sewing machine for a while too


I might just have to! I got my new sewing machine up and going today  I'm going to start sewing my quilt and blanket soon! 

She thanks you guys for all the well wishes! She is thankful for so many great friends!


----------



## HorseMom

I too had volunteered to hostess the winter swap. I should be back to 5 days a week at work the 2nd week of February, if the new guys training goes well.
Heidi


----------



## rjayne

Dates and colors look good. Am excited about doing the swap
I also could host I'd needed. 

COSunflower I'm sorry to hear about your fall. That is always so scary. I fell and broke my shoulder about 2 years ago and had a hard time doing any thing let alone crafting. Sounds like you are in good hands with your grand daughter. Maybe you can quilt through you


----------



## Patches

Well I am still on for the swap!! I will be leaving for Utah again next week for a few days as they are inducing my daughter in law on Friday the 13th!!! This will be our first grandbaby, so have to go and be there for a few days. Will then plan a longer trip when the weather is predicatable enough to take the travel trailer. Maybe March..............but these excited grandparents are booking a flight for next week right now!!! Wish us safe travels and a safe, happy, healthy entry into this new world for baby Gray and parents!!!


----------



## maxine

Patches how exciting!!! Safe travels....please keep us posted & even pictures if possible..


----------



## AngieM2

Patches first grandbabies are so special. Congratulations. And a Friday 13th birthday has got to be special for the little one.


----------



## HorseMom

I'm not sure if we discussed this or not, but I'd also be interested in a mystery quilt. The last one was so much fun!
Heidi


----------



## Calico Katie

So the spring swap blocks are to be 12" finished size, any nine patch variation for the pattern and spring colors? Will we be choosing between a white or cream background? I saw some discussion getting started about the spring swap and it got me all excited about working with florals and pastels. I'm ready to get my fabrics out today and start cutting!


----------



## Belfrybat

Yes, me too. Nothing has really been settled as Angie hasn't chimed in, but I vote for not specifying colours except they should have some Spring floral in them. I really like the 12" size and also vote for cream instead of white if someone wants to use it. I think I'm going to start a thread so we can all chime in on the same thread. Be back with a link.
Link to Spring block discussion: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/spring-2017-quilt-block-swap-discussion.561695/


----------



## AngieM2

I'll chime in tonight when I get back on laptop. I'm about back to at home normal. Sorry I've not been around to help out recently.


----------

